
Climate Change Is Making Trees Grow Faster - NicoJuicy
https://interestingengineering.com/climate-change-is-making-trees-grow-faster
======
mfatica
So maybe increased climate change is how we can replant the world's lost trees

~~~
Zenst
Short answer - NO.

I read about this story a few days ago upon another site, it pertains to
tree's growing in a permafrost area, if you factor that the permafrost will
release lots of methane, then this area of increased growth is not as rosy as
it seems.

Sure, such stories can be spun in any direction.

Climate change debate can be settled with - do you want clean air and water?
Which everybody I've met - says yes - whatever their statistical stance on
climate is.

~~~
eloff
Yeah things are not as simple as it seems. I read a study on irrigation of the
Sahara to grow forests, but the change in albedo (reflectivity) from desert
sand to dark forest would counteract the benefit of the carbon sequestration
and lead to a net temperature increase. I imagine the same holds true for
northern areas because snow and ice are extremely reflective. The methane
release is just icing on the metaphorical shit cake.

